# New Nighthawk Predator



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I ordered it during the summer and I finally got it today. My expectations were very high, but it really lives up to them. I haven't shot it yet, but I plan to this weekend. I highly recommend a Nighthawk to anyone in the market for a high end semi custom 1911. Although I have never shot one, I can tell by mine and others Nighthawks that I've handled, quality is second to none. Also, they're a pleasure to do business with, which I feel is important.

This is a Predator II with a bunch of options including the bobtail and hard chrome finish. I also went with stipping instead of checkering to have something different for a change. It looks great with hard chrome.

Here's a bunch of pics. Pics don't do these guns justice. They do such great work, I almost hate to shoot it.





































I love the barrel on the Predator series.










Its hard to see in the pic, but the rear of the slide features 40lpi checkering. Only two of my 1911s have that, including this one. I like the look.










I also like the serrations on the slide top.










This is my third bobtail 1911. All are Commanders, which is the best size for a bobtail. The Predator comes with a magwell if you don't choose the bobtail option. I love magwells on full size 1911s, but I don't think they look right or make much sense on a commander.

The other two are my Dan Wesson Classic Bobtail (left) and Ed Brown Kobra Carry (right).



















Anyway, hopefully the pics are enjoyable I will follow up with a range report at some point.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man you about knocked my eyeballs out with them beautys:smt119. That is one fine set of Commander size 1911s you have there:smt023. I have never had the pleasure of shooting a high end 1911:mrgreen:. Man them are nice and good luck with them all.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, that is awesome. I am jeolous. Back when Iw as a super 1911 fanatic, a Nighthawk was my dreamgun. My last TRP derailed my 1911 wants... Anyway, before I got my PS90 last Dec, I debated whether or not to get a Nighthawk with the money.

That is sweet!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Those are some really nice 1911's! :smt023 I'm jealous.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

IMO, of all the Nighthawks, the Predator is the coolest. Great gun. If it were mine, I'd have cancelled everything else and gone to the range, and I'd still be there.


----------



## Cabinetman (Nov 26, 2007)

That is a sexy gun! Do you happen to know if Nighthawk take kidneys in trade?


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Great looking pistol, just bought my first high end 1911 as well (Les Baer Concept VII Commander), now I have a true addiction. I thought buying a high end 1911 was a waste of money, boy was I wrong!


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

any idea how the nighthawk T3 shoots. I held it yesterday at the gun shop and man was that a sweet 1911. I understand it is more for CCW. I also saw and felt the springfield trp operator and FBI operator. Grip was a little bulkier that I had thought.

When it comes to high end 1911's i'm taking that Les baer is the most along with Wilson and Nighthawks?

How much of the price is fluff (name) vs. truly the Ferrari's of 1911?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Veddy niiice... How much? (In a bad Kazak accent)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If ya gotta ask that, U can't afford it :mrgreen:

Between $2-$3 grand for sure.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Here:

Mine is the Predator II

http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/PredatorFamily.aspx

With all the options I added, it was a few hundred more.


----------

